# Tenoning Jig Modified



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

This jig is an old Craftsman tenoning jig, but I never liked the thumb screw bolts to hold the work piece and the short vertical height off the table so..... after a few mods I came up with this version:

The right side of the jig is butted to the fence to make a reference stop. Then various thicknesses of shim can be inserted between the jig and fence for constant off sets moving the jig toward the blade, to minimize measuring and increase accuracy.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks! Gives me a good idea on some additions to include when I get around to making one.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I just made a tennon jig last week that rides the fence. After the glue dried, it's too tight and doesn't slide well.

I like the mod you made. Seems like it would take a lot of set up to get the tennon in the middle of the workpiece (using the shim, that is). Have you figured out a short cut, or would reversing the piece being cut be more accurate?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I just reverse it*



Streamwinner said:


> Thanks for posting this. I just made a tennon jig last week that rides the fence. After the glue dried, it's too tight and doesn't slide well.
> 
> I like the mod you made. Seems like it would take a lot of set up to get the tennon in the middle of the workpiece (using the shim, that is). Have you figured out a short cut, or would reversing the piece being cut be more accurate?


The toggle clamps make reversing it a snap, literally! :thumbsup:
The shim can be used or not. There may be an occasion when it's better than measuring for the tenon width rather than reversing. It will always give a constant offset which should be your tenon width.
I also realized that I really don't need the original adjustable jig, if I use the fence as a guide....maybe a little more modification....:laughing: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*More modified than ever*

Since not every fence is "rideable"? I just eliminated the old Craftsman jig riding in the miter slot, and made a nice squared up block and and outrigger leg, to keep the unit from falling over. Those with Biesemeyer fences can also use this. The workpiece gets the same amount removed from each side when you flip it so the tenon is automatically centered. I like it!
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> ....maybe a little more modification....:laughing: bill


 
Bill, You need to STOP..........And build something!

Just kiddin, that jig looks sweet! :thumbsup:



Streamwinner....Put some paste wax on it. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah, what he said..*

Quote" 
Bill, You need to STOP..........And build something!
Just kiddin, that jig looks sweet! :thumbsup: "

Scott.  I can't stop. I'm a tool addict.....That includes jigs I make in case I ever need to build something.....but I'm really going to be ready when ever that time comes. :laughing: bill
Maybe I'm just a "virtual" woodworker?


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

